# Favorite Technique



## MJS (Nov 7, 2007)

I know there are alot of them, but I thought it would be interesting to see what everyones favorite techniques are for the following:

Straight Punch(either right or left)

Front Kick (either leg)

Roundhouse punch (right or left)

Front Push

Bear Hug (front or rear)

Lapel Grab (one or 2 hand)

Club Attack

Knife Attack


----------



## michaeledward (Nov 7, 2007)

At the moment .... and without much thought

Straight Punch ..... Circling Destruction
Front Kick ..... Defensive Cross
Roundhouse punch ...... Unfurling Crane
Front Push ..... Snaking Talons
Bear Hug ....... Crashing Wings
Lapel Grab .......Raking Mace
Club Attack ...... Securing the Storm
Knife Attack ...... Glancing Lance

If you ask me tomorrow, you may get different answers. And, I do not make claims at being able to run these techniques "well". Glancing Lance, especially ... maybe in another five or ten years.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 25, 2007)

I study the IKCA curriculum and I'm a neo-neo-neo-neo-pre technique learning-phyte in SL4, but my favs are Sword of Destruction and Delayed Sword. From those two I can draw parallels and relationships to a ton of other techs, be it the IKCA or the Parker curriculum. Can't say much for the SL4 curriculum cause I haven't learned an SL4 tech yet...and if Doc reads this I'ma be in trouble for not practicing as much as I should be due to my limited free time heh.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 25, 2007)

Straight Punch(either right or left)
Thundering Hammers
Front Kick (either leg)
Buckling Branch
Roundhouse punch (right or left)
Shielding Hammer (love that Marriage of Gravity)
Front Push
Parting Wings
Bear Hug (front or rear)
Spiraling Twig
Lapel Grab (one or 2 hand)
Lone Kimono
Club Attack
Obstructing the Storm
Knife Attack
Hmm, I don't know.


----------



## scchuck (Nov 25, 2007)

Triggered Salute
Obscure Wing
Thundering Hamers

I like 'em because they seem to be some of the most practical for probable attacks.

Courting the Tiger
Gathering of the Snakes
Snakes of Wisdom

Because they are just plain fun to do.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 25, 2007)

Straight Punch(either right or left)....Thundering Hammers

Front Kick (either leg)....Intellectual Departure

Roundhouse punch (right or left)....Five Swords

Front Push....Blinding Sacrifice

Bear Hug (front or rear)....Spiraling Twig

Lapel Grab (one or 2 hand)....Mace of Aggression

Club Attack....Capturing the Storm

Knife Attack....Raining Lance


----------



## Jeff Harvey (Dec 13, 2007)

Straight Punch(either right or left)  SLEEPER

Front Kick (either leg) SWINGING PENDULUM

Roundhouse punch (right or left) FIVE SWORDS

Front Push PARTING WINGS

Bear Hug (front or rear) THRUSTING PRONGS

Lapel Grab (one or 2 hand) TWIN KIMONO

Club Attack DEFYING THE STORM

Knife Attack Haven't Made It That Far Yet


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Straight Right: Circling Serpent

Front Kick(Streetfighter's): Bolo (Although it is for both a punch and kick at the same time)

Roundhouse Right: Stopping the Storm (But I like to add on to it with a collapsing elbow and so on)

Front Push: (Can't Remember what it is called but you step back into a LNB outward block both hands from inside right hand raking fist stepping forward with a spinning left elbow)

Bear Hug(Front, Arms Pinned): Thrusting Release

Lapel Grab(One Hand): Lone Kimono

Club Attack(Overhead): Beating Disaster

Knife Attack: None yet

Thought I'd share.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 21, 2008)

MJS said:


> I know there are alot of them, but I thought it would be interesting to see what everyones favorite techniques are for the following:
> 
> Straight Punch(either right or left)
> 
> ...


 

straight punch- lock arm
front kick- block the kick
roundhouse punch- flamingos revenge
front push- sumo
bear hug- crash of the eagle
lapel grab-?
club attack?
knife attack- jab defense (it doesnt hav a name that i recall)

you'll definately get different answers if u ask me again lol.
:duel::boxing::jaws: :samurai::jediduel::ninja::karate:


----------



## Ray (Feb 21, 2008)

Fiendlover said:


> roundhouse punch- flamingos revenge


Really?  That's the name of a tech?


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 21, 2008)

Straight Punch ..... Escaping Dragon
Front Kick ..... Deflecting Hammer
Roundhouse punch ...... (haven't learned any yet)
Front Push ...... Alternating Maces
Bear Hug ....... Alternating Spikes (the only one I know)
Lapel Grab .......Stripping the Mace
Club Attack ...... Return to Sender
Knife Attack ...... Bound Wing

I just got my orange belt this week, so I am sure this list will change eventually as I learn more techniques


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Feb 22, 2008)

MJS said:


> I know there are alot of them, but I thought it would be interesting to see what everyones favorite techniques are for the following:


 
*Straight Punch* - Delayed Sword grafted to Alternating Maces grafted to Sword of Destruction..in other words Five Swords

*Front Kick* - Detour from Doom...also known as Five Swords

*Roundhouse Punch* - Five Swords

*Front Push* - Thrusting Wedge grafted to Alternating Maces grafted to Sword of Destruction.....Five Swords

*Bear Hug* - Spreading Branch...a vertical variant of Five Swords

*Lapel Grab* - Lone Kimono grafted to Circling Destruction...which is an outside Five Swords variation

*Club Attack* - Calming the Storm grafted to Sword of Destruction....Five Swords

*Knife Attack* - Entwined Lance...er...Five Swords


----------



## Basil07 (Jul 3, 2008)

Here goes for now:

Straight Punch- Repeating Mace or Shield and Hammer
Front Kick-Buckling Branch
Roundhouse punch- Five Swords
Front Push- Parting Wings
Bear Hug-Crushing Hammer
Lapel Grab-Raking Mace
Club Attack- Capturing the Storm
Knife Attack- Not sure, but I suppose Clipping the Storm could potentially work for this?


----------



## Doc (Jul 3, 2008)

IWishToLearn said:


> I study the IKCA curriculum and I'm a neo-neo-neo-neo-pre technique learning-phyte in SL4, but my favs are Sword of Destruction and Delayed Sword. From those two I can draw parallels and relationships to a ton of other techs, be it the IKCA or the Parker curriculum. Can't say much for the SL4 curriculum cause I haven't learned an SL4 tech yet...and if Doc reads this I'ma be in trouble for not practicing as much as I should be due to my limited free time heh.



Wait until the "honeymoon" is over.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 3, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> Straight Punch ..... Escaping Dragon
> Front Kick ..... Deflecting Hammer
> Roundhouse punch ...... (haven't learned any yet)
> Front Push ...... Alternating Maces
> ...


Return to sender? Now I have heard everything. LOL
Sean


----------

